# Help please!



## PassingBy (Aug 6, 2014)

I have an image that I need to zoom in and make out the writing/name on a passport, can anyone help me please?


----------



## PassingBy (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's the image


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 6, 2014)

:waiting:


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2014)

What you want cannot be done with that photo in real life. It is to out of focus.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 6, 2014)

This is real life not CSI


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 6, 2014)

Do you have a bigger image or is that it?

oops, saw the bigger one.
not by me but maybe smarter people can.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't think anyone is going to be able to do that.
I also wonder a bit about anything to do with pictures of a passport.


----------

